# Skype sur IPad



## yul_!!! (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez vous des retours concernant Skype pour IPad, je tombe sur des articles datant de début 2010... Depuis silence radio pour cette version...

Merci


----------



## MrZokho (29 Mars 2011)

En fait, il faut télécharger la version iPhone ... Je comprends pas d'ailleurs pourquoi ils font pas une vraie version iPad ..


----------



## laurange (29 Mars 2011)

La version iPhone est suffisante pour du vocal et du chat, je ne l'utilise pas pour appeler des telephones.

Une version iPad pour gerer mieux la visio aura plus de sens avec l'arrivee du 2.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2011)

J'ai testé la version iPhone, la conference vidéo fonctionne bien... Donc en attendant d'avoir une vraie version IPad, Ca me dépanne... L'interface est moche en grand, mais permet de discuter sans problème...

Remplace bien FaceTime, beaucoup trop limité aux utilisateurs macs qui ne sont pas légions dans entourage (j'ai bien essayer de me faire un missionnaire d'Apple, mais c'est un travail de longue haleine).


----------



## Manueel (30 Mars 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J (j'ai bien essayer de me faire un missionnaire d'Apple, mais c'est un travail de longue haleine).



Sur la position du missionaire n'est pas de tout repos...
Bon courage


----------



## yul_!!! (31 Mars 2011)

Non mais attendez la version IPhone sur un IPhone c'est inutile... Ne comparons pas ce qi n'est pas comparable... J'ai entendu parler d'une véritable application pour IPad et ca ca manque terriblement je trouve !!!

Je ne veux pas d'une appli qui occupe 40% de l'écran de l'IPad ...


----------

